# Tips



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Hi heading off Moffat beach can any one give any tips on where one try out


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

Apparently you wanna head towards Brays Rock from moffat!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Apparently you gotta be guy leech to get past the shore dump? :lol:


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Happyaz said:


> Hi heading off Moffat beach can any one give any tips on where one try out


Keep an eye on the QLD trips section. Guys usually post up when they are going out. They ussually meet up pre dawn at the carpark. I would think considering the weather fcst for this weekend you would see the boys down there (I will be there unless I get out on the stink boat) Then you can just follow the crowd


----------

